
Public Universities Send More to Silicon Valley Giants Than Ivy League Schools - banusaur
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-hires-uc-berkeley-grads-2017-5
======
jseliger
This isn't too surprising, because most of the schools listed are _far_ larger
than the relatively small IL schools (ASU is, if not the biggest university by
student population in the country, then very close to it). I'm surprised the
University of Washington isn't listed.

